# Kent Island - Load 'em up



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

Fished today with the Miss Victoria right out of Kent narrows. Well, we headed south ended up at Poplar Island, what's left of it. Anyway, we were on the Eastern bay side of the island. We slammed the spot hard, thousands were kept. We had 18 people on board. These are medium/large size spot with a few jumbos mixed it. You have to pick thru these fish but the action is so fast that it doesn't matter. If the small ones show up in numbers, the captain was quick to move, no problem. There were some perch caught, a few small stripers, one croaker and lots of hickory shad. Take lots of bait, 2 dozen BW was perfect. $45 and the captain gets $9 for a dozen BW before you leave the dock.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey nothing wrong with spot when you get into a bunch of them. It's just the little ones that are a pain. Never heard of that boat but I like it when I hear the capt. moved to another spot when it was nothing but small stuff. How long was the trip? Can you supply some more info on the boat. $45.00 isn't a bad price. I can only run my boat about 5 hrs. on that much gas. Nice to read a CATCHIN' report. At least you were doing it and not complaining how dead the fishing is now. Like I said in another thread, the fish are there, you just got to go them. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice report. Yeah, the spot have been 
blowing up everywhere. It is really nice
when they finally reach the narrows.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Great Report*

Sounds You Smacked Them Good. Where Is This Boat Moored? Sounds Like A Decent Guy Especially When U Said He Kept Moving For The Better Fish. Price Wasnt Bad Either. Glad To See You Did Well. Congrats:d


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Come on Stan, give it up on the Miss Victoria!  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I would expect that it is docked down 
there near the seafood resteraunt
and market. There is only a small 
area where the headboats are so it
should not be hard to find. I bet if you
follow that road past the resteraunt 
you would see the boat real quick.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'm sure you're right T but I'd like to know what time it leaves and how long does it stay out. Also a phone # would be helpfull. I didn't see it listed in the Charter Boat Captain's Ass. which not only lists charter boats on the bay but also headboats. Just doing my homework.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

True! Nothing worst then getting there
at 0730 for a 0700 boat trip...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Anyone ever fish with Capt Price on the Island Queen out of Kent Narrows?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11338&highlight=island+queen

Capt Meredith runs the Island Queen and Capt Price has another
boat right next to his. Not sure what that boat is called but
he has a lot of loyal customers.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey T, thanks for the link and it had the phone # also. I remember that thread well.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Ive Used Him But*



Talapia said:


> http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11338&highlight=island+queen
> 
> Capt Meredith runs the Island Queen and Capt Price has another
> boat right next to his. Not sure what that boat is called but
> he has a lot of loyal customers.


HE ISNT THE ISLAND QUEEN HES 40 FEET DOWN FROM HIM THOUGH. HAD A GOOD TIME WITH HIM TOO.HE PUT US ON FISH THEN MOVED WHEN THEY MOVED. NICE GUY. I PREFER HIM OVER CAPT MERIDITH...SORRY TAP


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

MANDINGO said:


> HE ISNT THE ISLAND QUEEN HES 40 FEET DOWN FROM HIM THOUGH. HAD A GOOD TIME WITH HIM TOO.HE PUT US ON FISH THEN MOVED WHEN THEY MOVED. NICE GUY. I PREFER HIM OVER CAPT MERIDITH...SORRY TAP


I got no stake in this. Just know that 
Capt Price has a great rep and a lot of
loyal customers. His boat gets sold out
first and leaves first. Just never been 
on it so I cannot speak on it.
What is the name of Capt Price's boat?


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*thats the question of the day..lol*



Talapia said:


> I got no stake in this. Just know that
> Capt Price has a great rep and a lot of
> loyal customers. His boat gets sold out
> first and leaves first. Just never been
> ...


for some reason i cant remember but i know it isnt island queen


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

MANDINGO said:


> for some reason i cant remember but i know it isnt island queen


That's what I said about 6 posts ago...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

MANDINGO said:


> for some reason i cant remember but i know it isnt island queen


That's what I said about 6 posts ago... 
I guess it does not really matter since
they are basically in the same location.
Just need to get there an hour earlier if
you want a spot as they seem to sell out
quick.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*i know*



Talapia said:


> That's what I said about 6 posts ago...


i must have had a big bowl of "stupid " @ lunch lol my fault lol


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

*head boat*

how long does that boat stay out? If its not like a 2 hr trip i might head down there and go out. leme kno thanks


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

FISHING4LIFE said:


> how long does that boat stay out? If its not like a 2 hr trip i might head down there and go out. leme kno thanks


Hey Fish, both Capt Meredith on the Island Queen (410-827-7737) and Capt Price on the Capt Price II (410-310-4558..his cell #) leave at 7:00 AM and return around 3:00 PM. Neither are scheduling any night trips at this time. Both charge $45.00. This info is current as I spoke with both captains earlier this morning.


----------

